# Saint Peters, MO - WTB Western Truck Side Plow and Wiring



## Kdivin (Dec 15, 2018)

looking for a western 2 plug (have an MVP Plus) plow mount and wiring for a 2004 Chevy 2500 deisel. So basically the truck side I am looking for. Let me know if anyone had one. Cheers


----------



## gnarlydude (Nov 29, 2010)

I’ve got the wiring. Mounts could be got for 250-$400.


----------



## Kdivin (Dec 15, 2018)

What price are you looking for on the wiring?


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

not sure If this will work ? 
https://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/pts/d/sandwich-western-ultra-mount-plow-frame/7054806231.html


----------



## gnarlydude (Nov 29, 2010)

Kdivin said:


> What price are you looking for on the wiring?


I'd sell them for 75% of what Storks would. They are brand new.


----------



## K.C.C. (Jan 23, 2014)

Still looking for mounts?


----------



## Kdivin (Dec 15, 2018)

Still looking for mounts and wiring. Usually mounts are slightly easier to find than wiring


----------



## gnarlydude (Nov 29, 2010)

I’ve still got the wiring.


----------

